# coral identification please!



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

I just took this out of my dad's tank, because it wasn't looking so good, and I'm going to try to get it healthy again, but I have no clue what it is. I was thinking a colt coral? 

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i44.tinypic.com/b8pz6h.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

please excuse the quailty, I took this on my cell phone, but thank you in advance!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

thats colt or kenya tree.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> thats colt or kenya tree.


+1


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

yea, I thought so, thank you for the re-assurance!


----------

